
How to skip header or any other row in HTML table scraping - vrathee
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLZSbPy6C3Y
======
vrathee
See how you can use Agenty
[[https://www.agenty.com/](https://www.agenty.com/)] to skip headers or any
other row in HTML table scraping using CSS selectors

